# Rhino choke/HeviShot Users?



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Has anyone tried the Rhino extended tube and HeviShot 4x5x7 load by Environmetal Inc.? This is not the same Hevishot marketed by Remington. Presently using a Hastings .655 choke in combination with Winchester Hi Vel #4's (black) for turkeys and while am pretty happy with the results in my 870 12 gauge I am curious enough to try something else.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Don,

I would encourage to give it a try. I shoot a Browning Gold Lite 10 Gauge NWTF with a Rhino Extended Ported Tube and shot the Remington HS last year becsue I didn't get my order in Nirto soon enough. I have shot the 4x5x7 Nitro out of my SBE and it was AWESOME!!!  

I just bought the 10 Gauge because I needed an excuse to buy something.  But I love the big 10. Plus it is all camo'd and has a scope. I didn't want to do that to my SBE.

I will be placing my order soon for this year's 4x5x7 for the 10.

I have two Rhino tubes for the 10 and one fore the SBE. I would highly recomend them!

Check this out; http://www.nitrocompany.com/

Hope this helps.......

Mark


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Yow!!!!! Too rich for my blood----birds around here don't need that kinda money to make them die...

Cool site though for other stuff.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

I have the rhino choke tube and nitro ammo, but havn't had a chance to pattern it yet. I hope it's all it said to be


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

my daughter shot her tom last year at 30 yards with a 20 gauge with heavy shot.


----------



## hoosierwilk (Feb 26, 2004)

My Benelli Nova is set up with the Rhino Hevi shot tube. It's a.673 constriction. I'm also shooting the Hevi shot from Nitro. 3 1/2" 4x5x7's. This is a great combo. Unbelievable patterns. Try it and you'll see. If you are considering shoot Nitro loads, give them a call and they'll set you up with a choke. hoosiewilk


----------

